
WSJ - 6 Interesting New Financial Web Sites - shedd
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703478704574612661587448696.html
======
shedd
SharesPost looks particularly interesting as far as potential impact to
liquidity from early stage ventures.

Trefis is an intriguing way of looking at stocks - modeling the impact to
share price from individual products

kaChing looks like a cool way to have your portfolio automatically model that
of investing pros. I often thought something similar to this would be useful
for those that subscribe to services like Cramer's ActionAlertsPlus service.

